
The Most Important Things in Life Are Free - nreece
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-world/article/the-most-important-things-in-life-are-free-guy-kawasaki
======
yannis
Except food. Most of us need to buy it and that is why I don't buy into giving
anything out for free except as a 'loss leader' in Freemium models.

